# Do roots grow more at night or in the day time??



## MAc DRe (May 5, 2010)

My friend and I have been chopping it up over this and havent really come across too much information regarding the subject. I was hoping someone could post some facts about it and not just hear everyones opinion. Any ideas or thought are very much welcome. thank you in advance


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 5, 2010)

Could it matter or are you just curios? I don't know myself, but I think I've heard they grow more at night?


----------



## MAc DRe (May 5, 2010)

Im only interested because i think if i feed them the root excelurator at night it will be better than giving it to them with the regular watering during the day. Thanks for your input i appreciate it.


----------



## ganjaluvr (May 5, 2010)

this is simple... think about it. Roots don't really like light in the first place..

they like dark places.. hence the reason the roots are under the soil.. and not vice-versa.

Not a dumb question though... just more common sense than anything else. hehehe.. 

good luck.
peace.


----------



## MAc DRe (May 5, 2010)

Thank you very much, for the input and not being an asshole i appreciate it. i thought it was a simple question and you gave me a good answer. I figured it would be better to give them the root excelurator at night, but just wanted to run it by everyone on RIU, just in case it was a dumbass idea.


----------



## StaySmokin206 (May 5, 2010)

MAc DRe said:


> Thank you very much, for the input and not being an asshole i appreciate it. i thought it was a simple question and you gave me a good answer. I figured it would be better to give them the root excelurator at night, but just wanted to run it by everyone on RIU, just in case it was a dumbass idea.


 I'm not positive but im sure it doesn't really matter too much.. I'm sure if you feed all nutes/excels during day you can continue to do that without any difference. It isn't like your plant is sucking everything up before you hit the lights


----------



## MrStickyScissors (May 5, 2010)

i Know for sure when you give your plants a little bit of sleep time in veg you will get a better healthier root system


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 5, 2010)

i go 24 /7 light for max growth for the plants an roots, dark incourages stretching for me. I want tight nodes cause hight is an issue.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 5, 2010)

Yes I would think so, it is advised to transplant in the evening so the roots could heal/grow during the night. So I would say yes


----------



## wiseguy316 (May 5, 2010)

this is a no win question, it is very opinionated, plants don't need a dark period, however some strains cant stand it. So is it better or not listen to your plants.


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 5, 2010)

Was I being an asshole? All I asked was if you were curious or if there was a greater purpose for the question... or was that just a figure of speech?

I've heard of people feeding their plants at night, but personally I prefer to apply anything in the morning right after the lights come on. Both because it gives the fluids more time to evaporate (less risk of root rot and such), and presumably because it would give the plant more time to suck up nutrients (I hear certain nutes go back down into the roots at night, so I would think they don't suck much of anything out of the dirt at night)


----------



## MAc DRe (May 6, 2010)

jdizzle22 said:


> Was I being an asshole? All I asked was if you were curious or if there was a greater purpose for the question... or was that just a figure of speech?
> 
> I've heard of people feeding their plants at night, but personally I prefer to apply anything in the morning right after the lights come on. Both because it gives the fluids more time to evaporate (less risk of root rot and such), and presumably because it would give the plant more time to suck up nutrients (I hear certain nutes go back down into the roots at night, so I would think they don't suck much of anything out of the dirt at night)


 No i wasnt saying you were an asshole at all. I was just happy that the first two people to respond were NOT being an asshole, which has been a problem in the past. I appreciate your input and everyone else that gave their opinion. I dont know if their is any fact on the matter but if someone could post some facts or lead me to a thread with some more info i would really appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 6, 2010)

cool, i kinda figured that is what you meant
but I've seen people on this forum get really vicious out of nowhere so I wasn't 100%


----------



## greenjacketdude (May 10, 2010)

I think plant need the darkness. As in nature there is not 24 hours of light. At night the roots take up oxygen which leads me to think the roots are growing at night while absorbing oxygen.


----------



## MAc DRe (May 10, 2010)

greenjacketdude said:


> I think plant need the darkness. As in nature there is not 24 hours of light. At night the roots take up oxygen which leads me to think the roots are growing at night while absorbing oxygen.


 I dont think the plant needs darkness, because many people run 24/0 and their plants dont die so they don't need darkness, because the roots are always in the dark.


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 10, 2010)

From what I hear you can grow fine with 24/0 for veg, and even autos will do fine without ever having darkness. But what I also here is that after 18 hours of light, anything over that is used much less efficiently, and so unless you are made of money it is better to just turn the lights off and save that cash.


----------



## flammable415 (May 11, 2010)

The goal is to figure out if _house and garden root excelerator_ would best be feed to the plant before night, or at the normal time in the morning. It's my first time using this producted. If you have any experience using this product please let us know.


----------



## MAc DRe (May 11, 2010)

flammable415 said:


> The goal is to figure out if _house and garden root excelerator_ would best be feed to the plant before night, or at the normal time in the morning. It's my first time using this producted. If you have any experience using this product please let us know.


 Yup thats the goal, i feed my plants with the nutrients including root excelerator in the morning and i havent seen any evidence that it would be better to give it the excelerator at night. So far in my experience of using the root excelerator is that it works better when you have many roots established then you can really see the results.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

I would feed them it in the morrning.. No link stating the facts for you, just a bit of experience 
Like previously mentioned feeding them at night is a waste. Aside from risking rot & promoting the habitat of Fungus Gnats - Plants process the water & nutrients when the lights are on and turn it into energy. They only do it when the lights are on as the need to recieve the light to do it (part of the photosynthesis process, it cant be done in the absence of light).
The night time however is the time when the plant uses all it's energy that it has been storing throughout the day & does it's thing.
So in answer to ur question i think the roots grow all day, & primarily @ night - tho i would still feed them the root excelerator in the morning!


----------



## makinthemagic (May 11, 2010)

i like to feed/water my girls right before the lights go out. its cooler in the grow area so less water/food evaporates. that way more stays in the soil so it can be used by the plant.

i am going to try another technique that i learned from my friend's mom. she grows tomatoes. she keeps 2 liter and gallon plastic bottles and cuts the tops off. after feeding/watering she places the bottles over the plants. it creates a mini-greenhouse which traps any evaporating moisture from the soil below.


----------

